# pigeon with erratic head movements



## bibzou (Oct 8, 2014)

After “pigeon with inflamed hock” and “1 pigeon-5 different droppings” I have taken, against my best judgement, another sorry looking feral pigeon hunched on my door step. 7 days ago.
This young bird (whistles) was thin (199 gr) and his droppings were like pea soup. I put him on 6 days Baytril. Within 2 days he was back to normal looking droppings. He is now 225 gr.
I am worried about the way he eats. Instead of his head going quickly up and down, peck swallow, peck swallow, after each peck he either twist his head to the side, or arch his neck backward, or shakes his head or sort of flinches away from the dish or opens his wings. He looks quite uncoordinated. When he preens, again the occasional head twisting..When he walk or rests on his belly, he looks normal .
Is this the beginning of some terrible disease ? PMV ? Your comments will be very welcome. I have made a video if it helps.


----------



## AndreiS (Jul 28, 2013)

The neurological symptoms you described are usually caused by PMV and salmonella. In your case, I tend to think is the second. I have a pigeon that I cured from salmonella but the neurological symptoms are still present. She twists only the head, not roll the body on floor (or where she stays) as I observed in PMV cases. But in the case of this bird of mine, is possible as well to be pmv, that is, the bird suffered from both salmonella and pmv, only the latter remaining now.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Wheres the video clips? And yes could simply be pmv whoes to say tho if at the beginning or end of the virus??? Time will tell. Oh and your judgment ROCKS!  Ususally the 3 come together, pmv, salmonella, ecoli, when the bird is sick or stressed they all flourish.

Give probiotics as well if you havent already.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

The symptoms you describe are typical of PMV. We sometimes call it seed-tossing, since they can appear to be flinging the seed over the shoulder. It is not a symptom of Salmonellosis. Pigeons with PMV do attempt to be active, unlike those with the neurolgical symptoms of Salmonellosis. 

Six weeks isolation from other birds and supportive care - help with feeding, for instance, may be needed.

We have between 30 - 40 permanent residents who had PMV. Not a single one had any other kind of infection at the time, though a couple had mites.

PMV is the single most common cause of a range of neurological symptoms worldwide, of which usually at least 3 or 4 are present together.


----------



## bibzou (Oct 8, 2014)

Thank you all for answering so quickly. It is lovely to put out my worries late at night and to get an answer when I wake up. Thank you also for being so cool in your answers. I tend to panic. PVM..! The pigeon will die, all my pets will die, my husband will be in hospital, my house will have to be sanitised by the biohazard federal authorities....You are all very sensible, like people who have seen it all before, and that helps me. 

What I read on PMV and Salmonella today raises few questions:
1) "The disease runs its course in about 6 weeks, by that time the pigeon has stopped shedding the virus and won't infect other pigeons...”
Is it 6 weeks from the apparition of the symptoms ?

2) "PIGEON PARAMYXOVIRUS is a very contagious viral disease that does not affect man or animals"
Is it for sure ? I had many visiting native birds and my own pet parrots in the same garden as the pigeon before I noticed his symptoms. 
3) Pigeon seems to have only mild symptoms of PMV so far . Are the symptoms going to worsen as the disease progresses ?
4) Should I put the bird on a course of Baytril, just in case it is Salmonella?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

bibzou said:


> 1) "The disease runs its course in about 6 weeks, by that time the pigeon has stopped shedding the virus and won't infect other pigeons...”
> Is it 6 weeks from the apparition of the symptoms ?


It is really 6 weeks from the date of infection, but we usually don't actually know when a bird became infected, since only barely noticeable symptoms (i.e., no strange movements) appear at first. We also cannot know how long the incubation period of the virus was in a bird. So, we usually assume 6 weeks from the time we see obvious symptoms.



> 2) "PIGEON PARAMYXOVIRUS is a very contagious viral disease that does not affect man or animals"
> Is it for sure ? I had many visiting native birds and my own pet parrots in the same garden as the pigeon before I noticed his symptoms.


Pigeon PMV is only one of a whole group of strains or types of Paramyxovirus. Pigeon PMV is 'type 1', other types (2 thru 11 or 12, I believe) tend to affect different groups of bird species. If you handle a pigeon with PMV, practise thorough hygiene, as one would with any sick animal, and don't rub your eyes immediately after handling, since it is possible to get a mild conjunctivitis from PMV strains on contact with eyes. Best advice - isolate from ALL other birds.




> 3) Pigeon seems to have only mild symptoms of PMV so far . Are the symptoms going to worsen as the disease progresses ?


May do, may not. No answer, but then it depends on how virulent the infection is in a particular bird. Some, in fact, never show any very obvious signs. Most do go through a range of symptoms (see link below, but don't assume a bird will get ALL the symptoms, as they don't). It is not uncommon for the 'symptoms' to persist, or return after a period, even though there is no longer active infection. Damage in the brain will not reverse, so there can be an unquantifiable effect on the nervous system.

http://www.pigeon-aid.org.uk/wordpress/?page_id=163


> 4) Should I put the bird on a course of Baytril, just in case it is Salmonella?


It would not do any harm, and it would usually clear up any chance infections. Also, some birds with PMV do in fact get conjunctivitis and Baytril is as good as anything for that (I had such a bird).


----------



## bibzou (Oct 8, 2014)

Update. This young bird had mild symptoms of PMV. Erratic movements of the head, seed tossing, walking in circle, but able to feed/drink by himself. Then he started to recover, walk in straight line, peck with precision with no head movements that I could see. But he was incapable of flying, would fall butt over head if I dropped him, so I let him go in my enclosed garden. He spent a few days exploring, sunning himself and flapping his wings like mad to achieve a tiny lift off. Two days ago I found him on the roof ! His flying was nerve-racking to watch, a bit erratic, and the landing... not pretty. Yesterday his flying looked normal and his landing more professional. Today I could not tell him apart from other look alike pigeons in the flock. He does not seem to be suffering any consequences of his disease. Again, thank you everyone for your messages. I am very new at this, all your advice and support was so encouraging.


----------

